# Got A Spot!



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Didnt look like camping was in the cards for a few weeks due to work schedule. However I was able to take tomorrow (Friday) off..... the bad thing was of course how could anyone think about getting into a campground the day before July 4th weekend!









Well, if you dont ask, you dont get.... I called the State parks number and gave them a couple of fairly close parks to see if there was any space left. Even the girl on the phone made an "oh sure" sound when I asked.

She came back with "I cant believe it, but there is one cancelation!" She said she had been bombarded with phone calls all morning with requests like mine.

So..... I'm loading up tonight and will be on the road tomorrow morning!
















Anyone thats in this area, I'm going to Tickfaw state park in Springfield Louisiana..... very pretty park.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you lucked out and got a site. Have fun and be safe.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kkf5e,

Congrats on getting a spot with no notice! Hope you have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

someone was definately looking out for you, have a great weekend.

darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I remember the day when reservations were'nt necessary at a campground. Time to start building/expanding them I'd say!

have fun!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Have a good time!


----------

